# Samen für Ufermatte ???



## Springmaus (19. März 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe die Ufermatte von Naturagard verbaut und suche nun noch Samen!

Welche kann ich da nehmen ?  

Die Pflanzen sollten nicht zu hoch werden!

Gibt es vielleicht Irgendwelche die Rot blühen ?

Über Vorschläge freue ich mich sehr (vielleicht mit Bilder )


----------



## Annett (19. März 2013)

*AW: Samen für Ufermatte ???*

Hallo Doris,

von NG gibt es sogar extra Samenmischungen dafür.
Bei mir blüht die __ Kuckuckslichtnelke (aus eben solch einer Mischung) sehr zuverlässig. Aber die ist eher rosa-pink. 
In Rot würden mir spontan erst mal nur die einjährigen __ Gauklerblumen einfallen, die man auch als fertige Pflanzen aus dem Blumenladen beziehen kann. Ob die allerdings im nächsten Jahr auf der kargen Ufermatte keimen und groß werden?


----------



## Springmaus (19. März 2013)

*AW: Samen für Ufermatte ???*

Hallo,

ja die Samenmischung von NG hab ich natürlich zusammen mit der Ufermatte gekauft!

Aber ich möchte noch ein paar andere Pflanzen auf der Ufermatte haben!


----------



## Christine (19. März 2013)

*AW: Samen für Ufermatte ???*



Annett schrieb:


> H
> In Rot würden mir spontan erst mal nur die einjährigen __ Gauklerblumen einfallen, die man auch als fertige Pflanzen aus dem Blumenladen beziehen kann.
> Ob die allerdings im nächsten Jahr auf der kargen Ufermatte keimen und groß werden?




Also zumindest gelbe Gauklerblumen blühen bei mir zuverlässig an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Orten 
- auch in Terrassenfugen und Blumentöpfen und auch auf der Ufermatte. 
Und sie tun das freiwillig... 

Rote hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## bernd1 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Samen für Ufermatte ???*

Hallo,

von den __ Gauklerblumen sind bei mir nur die gelben übrig geblieben, die sich überall am Teich verteilen. Die blauen + roten waren schon im nächten Jahr nach dem Pflanzen verschwunden, sind wohl etwas "zickig".


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. März 2013)

*AW: Samen für Ufermatte ???*

Hi Doris,

rotblühend und niedrig. Da fällt mit spontan nur das __ Blutauge ein

MfG Frank


----------



## Springmaus (20. März 2013)

*AW: Samen für Ufermatte ???*

Hallo


 dann wird dat wohl nix mit einem roten Blütenmeer


Sonst noch eine Idee was ich auf die Ufermatte packen kann ?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. März 2013)

*AW: Samen für Ufermatte ???*

Hallo Doris,

rot ist schwierig, da bleibt nur die Von Annett erwähnte __ Kuckuckslichtnelke, die rote
Gauklerblume zickt bei mir auch rum.
Sumpfblutauge hab ich im Ufergraben, ob das auf der Ufermatte auch gut wächst, hmm ich
denke eher weniger.
Ansonsten kann ich noch __ gelbe Gauklerblume, __ Pfennigkraut und __ Bachbunge empfehlen,
allerdings ist keines von den dreien rot.

LG Markus


----------



## Annett (20. März 2013)

*AW: Samen für Ufermatte ???*

Hallo Doris,

__ Moos macht sich auch ganz wunderbar auf der Matte. Ist nur leider nicht bunt.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (21. März 2013)

*AW: Samen für Ufermatte ???*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Doris,
> 
> __ Moos macht sich auch ganz wunderbar auf der Matte. Ist nur leider nicht bunt.



...und das kann man sich wunderbar als fertige Polster zusammensuchen. Wächst wunderbar an!

LG Ronny


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. März 2013)

*AW: Samen für Ufermatte ???*

Hi Markus,

bei mir wächst __ Blutauge zumindest nach der Selbsaussaat auf dem Kunstrasen mit dem ich die überstehende Folie des Amphibienteiches kaschiert hab. Dürfte also auf ner Ufermatte mit was Lehm/Sand/Torf-Einrieb auch feste wurzeln (Kunstrasen ist ja feiner). Sehr groß ist es seit dem keimen aber auch noch net geworden, die gleichaltrige, kontrollierte Aussaat im Aussaattopf ist noch wesentlich kleiner. Der große Teich wo die Schale steht ist abert auch extrem nährstoffarm gegenüber dem Tümpel, wo im Herbst immer einiges an Scheinbuchen und Magnolienlaub drin landet


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. März 2013)

*AW: Samen für Ufermatte ???*

Hi Frank,

danke für die Info, ich hab mein Sumpfblutauge nur als Pflanze bekommen, aber wuchern 
tut mein Sumpfblutauge auch nicht, obwohl es im nährstoffreichen Ufergraben steht.

LG Markus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. März 2013)

*AW: Samen für Ufermatte ???*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> wuchern tut mein Sumpfblutauge auch nicht, obwohl es im nährstoffreichen Ufergraben steht.
> 
> LG Markus



Hi Markus,

mit "wuchern" hats das __ Blutauge eh nicht. 
Es wächst nur recht zügig auf sauren, nährstoffreichen Böden, aber da die Einzelpflanze ja ein "Gehölz" ist breitet es sich mit den verholzenden Trieben auch nur recht locker in die Breite aus. An moorigen Standorten vermehrt es sich aber stark über Selbstaussaat, darum sind an solchen Orten mitunter große Bestände des Blutauge zu finden

MfG Frank


----------



## Springmaus (23. März 2013)

*AW: Samen für Ufermatte ???*

Hallo

 __ Blutauge habe ich (glaub ich)

dann werd ich mal sehn was ich so im Markt finde!


----------



## PeterBoden (29. März 2013)

*AW: Samen für Ufermatte ???*

Hallo,

vielleicht ist hier noch ein interessanter Tipp zu einem professionellen Samenanbieter.
Den Link habe ich bereits seit über zwei Jahren abgespeichert, der Webauftritt war eine Katastrophe, jetzt hat es sich gebessert und man kann dort bestellen.

Hier die Startseite von *jelitto*,
jetzt zu Saatgut/Gesamtsortiment/ und dort "Gesamtsortiment" anklicken.

Falls es nicht schon geschehen ist "Alle Kriterien" anklicken, sie klappen auf.

Jetzt habe ich beispielsweise unter "Bodenansprüche" _Uferbereich_ plus _sumpfig_ sowie 
unter "Hauptblütenfarbe" _rot / Scharlach / purpur_ selektiert. 

Mit dem Klick auf "Suchen" geht es los.

Zugegeben, etwas Nutzerunfreundlich. 

Eine Menge an weiteren Infos findet man dort. Z.B. welche Vorteile die teureren Goldkornsamen haben, die verschieden Keimprozeduren, die 1000 Korngewichte und wieviel Pflanzen wirklich aus den Körnern entstehen(!), selbst die weltweiten Winterhärtezonen sind aufgelistet.

Sehr lesenswert das alles, auch wenn man da nichts benötigt.


----------

